# Illawarra Reptile Society Show, this Sunday 10th March 2013



## FAY (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi All,
Just letting everyone know about this weekends monster show at Kembla Grange Racecourse, Kembla Grange.
Will be a fantastic family friendly day.
Come and support the Reptile Clubs.
We proudly sponsor some great animal groups and these shows allow us to do that.
Devil Ark
Symbio Zoo reptile House
Shoalhaven Zoo reptile house
Taronga Zoo Corroboree Frog Breeding program
Secret Creek Spotted Quoll Breeding program
ARP Critter (Diamond python)
Will be great to see you all there..

*PLEASE NOTE: ATM IS ONLY AVAILABLE INSIDE THE VENUE, PLEASE BRING CASH TO ENTER*


----------



## -Peter (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm putting a couple of critters in.


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2013)

Will it be set up the same as last year, with the breeders in that separate room ?


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Will it be set up the same as last year, with the breeders in that separate room ?



Even better than that but will leave it to Fay to elaborate.


----------



## FAY (Mar 5, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Will it be set up the same as last year, with the breeders in that separate room ?



We have hired the venue for the breeders across the grass. The Bert Lyllie Function Room....bigger, brighter and much better. BBQ will be going first thing with bacon and eggs sandwiches....also sausage sandwhiches and Gozlame ..yum yum


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 5, 2013)

I've never been down to the Illawarra show. Compared to the shows we just had, how good is it normally? Is it worth the 2 hour drive? Or is it kind of the same as the other shows?


----------



## jack (Mar 5, 2013)

any venomous animals on display this year?


----------



## FAY (Mar 5, 2013)

Certainly are Jack...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, really wish I could make it, definitely next year.
Have fun everyone, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2013)

good luck with it Fay and Garth,and all your helpers,shame we cant make it down,but you get that on the big jobs


----------



## Barrett (Mar 5, 2013)

I will hopefully be going , though I just spent most of my money setting up enclosures, so I probably won't be able to buy anything  lol


----------



## FAY (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, you will need something to put in them now Barrett....


----------



## Cougar2007 (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't wait. Wife said no more reptiles but I can look can't I


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2013)

Cougar2007 said:


> I can't wait. Wife said no more reptiles but I can look can't I



Much easier to ask forgiveness than it it to ask for permission.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 5, 2013)

i might be coming  i know i want to!

what do they uselly have there


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 5, 2013)

i will be there for sure.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 5, 2013)

Next year for me, maybe! Also I am curious to hear back how the geckos go Fay  goodluck with the final preps, I am sure it will be fantastic


----------



## FAY (Mar 6, 2013)

Will be a fantastic day.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Much easier to ask forgiveness than it it to ask for permission.



A Famous general used those words........ He won the war but I believe he is divorced now


----------



## jimbo_jones (Mar 6, 2013)

*Reptile expo Illawarra nsw 10th March*

I seen this on FB so I thought I should share it here any locals going?


----------



## FAY (Mar 6, 2013)

yep


----------



## fourexes (Mar 6, 2013)

I went to Penrith, I was hoping to make it to Illawarra in the hope of more space/less crowd density but it doesn't look like I will make it


----------



## FAY (Mar 6, 2013)

bump


----------



## PieBald (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow Queensland needs to hurry up and change it's laws so we can have fun at expos too!!!!!! Arrrrrrh well have fun, hope there is lot of good stuff at the expo


----------



## Barrett (Mar 6, 2013)

FAY said:


> Well, you will need something to put in them now Barrett....


That is true, I just have to wait until I have the cash again to get some more babies for my enclosures


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2013)

Put this back up there, going to be a great day...can't wait. Weather looks like it will be fine down here as well.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 8, 2013)

Snake I'm putting in has decided it needs to go into preshed...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wanting to know if there will be anyone there with small skinks for sale? The passed couple I haven't seen too many for sale.


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure Mighty Moose....you never know who is going to bring what..


----------



## Illium (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey, 
just want to put it out there that im after a female N.pilb, & or female asper & or 2/3 s.ciliaris and will be there 100%. PM me if your a vendor there and got something you'll hold.
Was a bit disappointed penrith.


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2013)

Putting it back up there. Illium, you need to come and see what is for sale.


----------



## Illium (Mar 8, 2013)

I am anyhow dont worry about that, last week i missed the female pilbs and i got there early. I just wanted to put it out for any of your vendors that if they want to bring some animals in particular and know they can make a sale to pm me so i can get straight to them. 
I bring a 4 and a 2 year old kiddo to these events and genetics pre disposed them to be reptile nuts, unless i know where im going specifically i somehow miss the good stuff and get dragged around.


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of coming down for the day with my Dad. He's really not into herps, but is big time into spiders and scorps etc. Does anyone know if there will be any spiders etc for sale?


----------



## zulu (Mar 9, 2013)

Its a big show zippy,weve got some good flys here in Mt Druitt ,could sell you a pair if your interested.


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 9, 2013)

zulu said:


> Its a big show zippy,weve got some good flys here in Mt Druitt ,could sell you a pair if your interested.



Flies we have plenty of.  Spiders too. But my old man has his heart set on a bird eater or some other equally creepy thing...


----------



## FAY (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe Zipidee, not really sure what a lot of the shops are bringing.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 10, 2013)

Another bump. Need lots of pics today guys!


----------



## Illium (Mar 10, 2013)

Between this, penrith and castlehill i think this was the best show by far. Animal wise not alot for sale but it was relaxing to walk around in comparison.
I came away with a pair of Occies so i was stoked.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 10, 2013)

it was good but I was expecting lots more breeders there.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 10, 2013)

Im so happy we wentIf it wasn't for this i never could haved talked my parents into letting me get a snake, but now they see the cute side of them(dad anyway) now I'm getting a children's or woma when my licence lets me:lol:


----------



## JrFear (Mar 11, 2013)

Photos?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 11, 2013)

I only took two sorry, the first is a scrubby and the second is a microbat in the dunnies.


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 11, 2013)

-Peter said:


> I only took two sorry, the first is a scrubby and the second is a microbat in the dunnies.



Microbat in the dunny... I don't know why, but that made me crack up!:lol:


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of entering next year. How do I and what are the conditions? What do they look for? Just have trouble finding this stuff.
is there a junior keepers bit?


----------

